# My first paintings



## Clarky (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have recently started painting in acrylics. It isn’t something I have ever done before. I am a novice and I’m looking forward to learning tips and getting advice to help me improve. Here are a my first 3 paintings. I have a love for birds and I enjoy painting them. Any advice would be appreciated. Let me know your opinions. Thanks Clarky.


----------



## Artforever85 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Clarky*

Clarky….great work. For these to be your first paintings....wow! Fantastic! The third one you posted is my favorite. You look like you pay a lot of attention to detail which really shows in your work. If I had to give you any advice to make your work even better....I would just suggest spending more time on each piece and working even more hard than you already do to pay attention to detail. Really take your time and paint slow putting in every bit of detail you can. Even if you spend 3 whole days on painting just one of the bird wings. Do it. It will show in your results. Make sure your reference pictures are super clear. The more clear the picture the better the replication of the drawing. My best work has always come from when I really sat down and took my time and concentrated on every bit of detail(as far as representational work). My worst work has always come from me trying to rush through the piece and trying to cut corners. I would say just continue doing what your doing but just go even harder and the skies the limit my friend


----------

